# Bladder Issues!



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Perfectly potty trained vizsla has been urinating in her sleep! This has been happening since about a week ago. She seems unaware until you show it to her. Has anyone ever had this probelem?
Please help! We are probably going to take her to the vet. ( I hope they don't ask for a sample!)


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The Vet s the correct course.
It could be a UTI, unless you've moved recently and her water supply has changed.
I say this because many years ago we took our V's to Boston and gave them "city water". Wow did it clean 'em out. Nothing like a little Chloramine to flush the system.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you so much! We just removed our water softener and sedemt filter last week! We will be giving her water from our R.O. system until it's replaced! Thanks so much Gunnr, that might have been the problem!


----------

